# i'm completely depressed



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

I had to wait 15 minutes to talk to my wife to ask about it, and within that time I lost the ability to buy this...

:sad:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/4086700199.html

I'm the biggest hand tool roy underhill fan ever.

and probably the poorest too.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well that stinks. 
Looked like a nice one. Keep looking I'm sure you'll find another deal.


----------



## RCCrawler (Sep 22, 2013)

It's always better to ask forgiveness later than to ask permission up front.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

it got taken down

it was this...for 185


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

For wood carving, I would not have taken a second look for more than $50. 
Fixed height, small, narrow. Might be OK as a BBQ table, not much else.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just as a data point:My last trailer of Poplar(kiln dried) was "shorts"....meaning 5' pcs instead of 8-9'.There was 2,packs of 4/4,around 200 ft each.It was 185$ total,loaded on our trailer.

Not that Poplar is prudent for a bench...or you even have a mill in your area.....just sayin,look around for some deals and build one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Robson Valley said:


> For wood carving, I would not have taken a second look for more than $50.
> Fixed height, small, narrow. Might be OK as a BBQ table, not much else.


Believe it or not, it's a popular bench with woodworkers.








 







.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

RCCrawler said:


> It's always better to ask forgiveness later than to ask permission up front.


Seconded


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

johnmark said:


> it got taken down
> 
> it was this...for 185


Why is that a good workbench? The top is not even flat. You would have to lay a sheet of plywood over the top to make a good work surface.

Not even any shelves or drawers for storage underneath.

George


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Why is that a good workbench? The top is not even flat. You would have to lay a sheet of plywood over the top to make a good work surface.
> 
> Not even any shelves or drawers for storage underneath.
> 
> George


You have good eyes, as being able tell if a bench is flat from a crummy photo.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks flat to me....I've had a few beers though...


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Why is that a good workbench? The top is not even flat. You would have to lay a sheet of plywood over the top to make a good work surface.
> 
> Not even any shelves or drawers for storage underneath.
> 
> George



it's a small size, it has a regular bench vice and an end vice and space for bench dogs. it could easily have hold fasts in it. there's a space to keep tools. 

i don't know how you would be able to tell how flat it is, but that could be easily changed. 

it is a million times better than the one i currently work on (which isn't mine, is in a shared space, extremely old, rickety, has a million nails and saw cuts and gouges in it. it resembles the geography of the moon rather than a workbench)

i have access to a shop that has a lot of abandoned stuff in it. today i noticed a large beam that may be around 12 foot or so of thick wood. it looks like it's roughly milled and is definitely not pine. i may seize it for making my own bench. it would be perhaps small, but i would love for it to have 2 vices like this one and a bunch of other stuff. i do things extremely simply and don't need too many bells/whistles.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Robson Valley said:


> For wood carving, I would not have taken a second look for more than $50.
> Fixed height, small, narrow. Might be OK as a BBQ table, not much else.


While it may be a little narrow. It is a very good bench for woodworking. Unless your a carver. But for almost everything else. It's a great bench. I have the improved version. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Why is that a good workbench? The top is not even flat. You would have to lay a sheet of plywood over the top to make a good work surface.
> 
> Not even any shelves or drawers for storage underneath.
> 
> George


With all due respect, what makes you think the tops not flat? It's maple. There isn't a finer top to be had.









This one is perfectly flat.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

johnmark said:


> it got taken down
> 
> it was this...for 185


I feel your pain. I'm a big believer in benches like this with the tool tray on the back. If my shop was on fire. My bench would be the first thing I'd try to save. 

Build one. You'll never regret it. Buy the tools needed to build it. You won't regret that either.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

i believe the bench was beech. 

i should take a picture of the bench i work on. it really is extremely awful. i'm pretty convinced it would make all of you cringe and possibly cry. i get a sizable flat board and nail it into it when i want to plane flat surfaces.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

nbo10 said:


> You have good eyes, as being able tell if a bench is flat from a crummy photo.


Look at the shadows on the back.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Look at the shadows on the back.
> 
> George


What/which shadows?








 







.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

The top doesn't look dramatically out of flat to me. A piece of paper held up against the monitor says the edge along the tool well is straight, so it can't be terribly warped. And even if it isn't perfectly flat, so what? Spend 45 minutes with a try plane (or a lot less than that with a router in a sled) and it would be perfectly flat again.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe you have a curved front computer monitor?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a ramped tool tray George. The variation of the shadow is from the ramp.


----------

